# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Hello...

## Catchat

Bonjour tout le monde! 

Je m'appelle Julia, 100% cat lady. Pas douée pour les présentations, c'est tout ce que vous obtiendrez de moi!lol

Prenez soin de vous, à bientôt 😺

----------


## doriant

Bonjour Catchat, bienvenue sur le forum  :Smile:

----------


## Catchat

Merci beaucoup!

Je suis dans les Yvelines aussi donc si au cas ou vous pouvez aider suite à mon post, n'hésitez pas! Merci d'avance!!!
(Désolée d'être un peu abrupte mais il est un peu en urgence donc je n'hésites pas!)

 ::

----------


## Evaaaaa

Désolé je connais pas très bien lapplication, je suis de plaisir vous pouvez venir quand vous voulez jen prendrais grand soin en attendant quil ai une famille

----------


## Catchat

Top!!! Je vous ai envoyé un message privé avec mon numéro (Cliquez sur "mon profil" en haut de cette page. Puis "messages privés" sous le titre sur la page qui s'affiche.)
Merci beaucoup!!!

----------

